# Pork Turn in



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

IMO, I don't think you would score well doing that.  Judges want what you perceive as "your" best BBQ.  If you sauce differently, you are telling them you don't know what your best is.  

It's the same reason that they won't let you put unsauced meat and a container of sauce in the box.

If you want to put pulled and sliced in the box, do so.  They will see that you can cook to get a good product in both forms.  Just sauce them with the same sauce.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Speaking as a Senior Judge with the SCBA , turning in both pulled and sliced pork shows skill  and some imagination to me. but do use the same sauce in your turn in plate on both. But thats just my opinion as a judge.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

Roo said:
			
		

> Thanks - makes perfect sense.
> 
> Hmmm, now do I go with Carolina Mustard or Red????
> 
> ...



On that one I am in the same shape you are in May 4th-5th , I have the same decision to make for my Boston Butt pulled pork , most everyone does a red sauce , might do something different with the mustard??


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

Roo said:
			
		

> Thanks - makes perfect sense.
> 
> Hmmm, now do I go with Carolina Mustard or Red????
> 
> ...



Which one do you like best?
Which one does people that you have let sample both like best?
Which one presents it's self best with both the pulled and sliced pork?
Which one goes best with the rub you plan to use?

Sliced meat can tend to dry out, which on to you feel will hide/mask that or add moisture to your meat?

Answer those questions and you will have your answer.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

Phil, 
Don't know how you feel about using a bottled sauce for a comp, but you should try Reverend Marvin's BBQ sauce.  It's a mustard base but also has vinegar and catsup in it also...  Good on pork and beef.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Phil,
> Don't know how you feel about using a bottled sauce for a comp, but you should try Reverend Marvin's BBQ sauce.  It's a mustard base but also has vinegar and catsup in it also...  Good on pork and beef.



Wont be the first time somebody did that will it, at least if I do it might add something extra like honey just to feel batter bout it though!!  LOL
I would have to use Cattlemans new yellow mustard or the tomato based one I like thet taste of them both.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 9, 2007)

Willy T. said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use mustard base on turn-ins.Speakin' from experience . Its not very well received in the KCBS comps..To me its red sauce first.Then vinegar based second. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Willy T.



Hey thanks Willy T I will take allthe advice I can get. Nice web site by the way , hope I get to meet ya down the road!!!


----------



## Rich Decker (Apr 9, 2007)

Mustard sauces get killed in the North East. Try something like Blues Hog Tennessee Red, That seems to be hot right now.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 19, 2007)

Roo said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help and input.
> 
> I went red. sliced and pulled. I did bad but, it was me and not the sauce I guess.
> 
> ...



Do you take pictures of your turn in boxes?  Would love to see some.


----------

